# Is this schitzophrenia, or DP/DR?



## Christina (Aug 26, 2010)

Hello.

I am writing this because I feel absolutely helpless right now and dont know where else to turn. When I look up Schizophrenia or DP/DR online I get the same symptoms being repeated over and over. Only problem is, I am not a carbon copy of any of these descriptions, and my psychiatrist doesnt seem to know what to do. I am writing to see if anyone feels the same way that I do....

For the last year now, I have been suffering from what I believed to be a dissociative disorder. I have trouble understanding space and time and locating myself in space. Everything looks foreign to me, even my own body. I can;t understand direction or how people can get from one place to another. Nothing is real to me unless it is right in front of me. The world ends where I can't see it. I look out my window and I get dizzy, I cant understand how the earth works or how people exist.

Recently, my symptoms have been getting worse. Im starting to hear auditory hallucinations, just dictating to me everything I am doing (for example: "walking to the fridge". Im starting to believe that I am really, really sick and everyone knows it so they are pretending that I am okay to not upset me. I dont think people are out to get me, though. Just general paranoia that I am crazy and everyone is tip-toeing around me.

I just feel, generally, like something just isnt right in my head. I feel like I am living in another realm or universe and I can't get back to reality.

One of the most disturbing symptoms is that I have difficulty differentiating my dreams from reality. I might not do something because I feel like I already did it (but really I was dreaming).

How do I get out of this other realm and be able to live peacefully with everyone else again??

Any input is greatly appreciated.. am i schizophrenic??


----------



## Guest (Feb 11, 2011)

Hey sorry you have been feeling this way, while i don't think your schizophrenic if your hearing voices, or even think that you may be hearing voices you should def tell your psychiatrist about that. How long have you been feeling these recent symptoms? and how old are you if you don't mind me asking?


----------



## shogun (May 15, 2010)

Christina said:


> Recently, my symptoms have been getting worse. Im starting to hear auditory hallucinations, just dictating to me everything I am doing (for example: "walking to the fridge".


Is this like a 2nd voice in your head that you don't recognize?? Or is this your internal dialogue and you thinking to yourself.

Back in my darkest moments when i'd worry about schizophrenia i questioned if the internal dialogue in my head was schizophrenia and auditory hallucinations.

Aside from that you don't sound schizophrenic just suffering severe Depersonalization.

Don't be afraid to tell your psychiatrist though


----------



## Christina (Aug 26, 2010)

I can't tell if it is me obsessing and talking to myself or if they are actual voices.

I am 23.


----------



## shogun (May 15, 2010)

Christina said:


> I can't tell if it is me obsessing and talking to myself or if they are actual voices.
> 
> I am 23.


Odds are it's you thinking and obsessing over your internal dialogue.

I've just been on a schizophrenia reading some threads there to see the difference between people that suffer from it and people that are worried they have it, HUUGGEEEE difference.

I'm not going to tell you about the stuff i read cause i don't want you or other people reading this obsessing over it, but the general conclusion i have come to is if you're worried about having schizophrenia, odds are you don't have it.


----------



## Guest (Feb 11, 2011)

shogun said:


> Odds are it's you thinking and obsessing over your internal dialogue.
> 
> I've just been on a schizophrenia reading some threads there to see the difference between people that suffer from it and people that are worried they have it, HUUGGEEEE difference.
> 
> I'm not going to tell you about the stuff i read cause i don't want you or other people reading this obsessing over it, but the general conclusion i have come to is if you're worried about having schizophrenia, odds are you don't have it.


That last line is kind of untrue but true, last time i saw my psychiatrist i was able to talk to a man with schizophrenia and he said that he new something was wrong, he worried that he was getting schizophrenia since he was 17 and when he was 20 he had his first psychotic break. He did say that while he psychotic he didnt know anything was wrong for the majority of it but he would get random moments where he said he noticed something was wrong.


----------



## ohwell (Oct 28, 2010)

Auldie said:


> That last line is kind of untrue but true, last time i saw my psychiatrist i was able to talk to a man with schizophrenia and he said that he new something was wrong, he worried that he was getting schizophrenia since he was 17 and when he was 20 he had his first psychotic break. He did say that while he psychotic he didnt know anything was wrong for the majority of it but he would get random moments where he said he noticed something was wrong.


True, it is a myth to believe that those suffering from schizophrenia do not know at the beginning something is wrong.

The most important factor in his or her case, is if he or she has someone in the family suffering from schizophrenia also if she is on drug.

Excluding those already decrease the risks.


----------



## shogun (May 15, 2010)

Auldie said:


> That last line is kind of untrue but true, last time i saw my psychiatrist i was able to talk to a man with schizophrenia and he said that he new something was wrong, he worried that he was getting schizophrenia since he was 17 and when he was 20 he had his first psychotic break. He did say that while he psychotic he didnt know anything was wrong for the majority of it but he would get random moments where he said he noticed something was wrong.


Yeah i didn't mean it as an absolute, just basing it from what i seen on this forum i was reading last night. One of them was saying he'd been diagnosed but he doesn't believe it because the doctors are controlled by ''them'' and they were just trying to brainwash him into thinking he was crazy but he knew the truth and was onto them.

Another guy on another forum resigned himself to the fact he was psychotic but he wanted to know if it was at all scientifically possible for a bug to enter his bloodstream and read his thoughts or some shit like that.

It's pretty chilling to read their delusions


----------



## Guest (Feb 12, 2011)

Christina said:


> Hello.
> 
> I am writing this because I feel absolutely helpless right now and dont know where else to turn. When I look up Schizophrenia or DP/DR online I get the same symptoms being repeated over and over. Only problem is, I am not a carbon copy of any of these descriptions, and my psychiatrist doesnt seem to know what to do. I am writing to see if anyone feels the same way that I do....
> 
> ...


Hi Christina and Hi ya Auldie!

Hey I'm no expert here but judging from your description of how you relate to the world it does sound like you're experiencing DR symptoms. I'm sorry to read that you are experiencing these difficulties. In regards to you're auditory hallucinations, I have voices. My voices come from inside my head. Are the voices you hear internal chatter? Is it your voice? Are they coming from inside your head or outside? The reason I ask, is because for a long time I worried I was hearing voices, like you. The people I spoke too always asked me these questions and explained what I was experiencing was quite normal internal chatter. However things are different now. Occasionally I really hear voices! It's nothing like it used to be. They are different voices, some male, some female. It feels like someone else is actually inside my head (sometimes I get a mental picture of who it is) and the volume is about the same as if someone was talking into your ear. It's not internal chatter any more. When it first happened about four months ago, it totally blew me away! One of those OMG moments!
From what I understand, schizophrenics hear voices coming from outside their heads. 
Do you see a therapist? Therapy is definitely one of the key factors in overcoming dissociative disorders.

I hope this helps you. Take care,

Philos


----------



## Guest (Feb 12, 2011)

Christina,

Now I've read your post properly..... you say your psychiatrist doesn't know what to do! I think you need to ask a few questions here. Does he/she have any experience with the dissociative disorders? If not, you really have to find someone who does. Don't be afraid to ask. This treatment is about you. If they are out of their depth, they probably can't help you in an appropriate way.

Cheers'

Philos


----------

